# Pixel's spay day



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Poor Pix is at the vet for her spay. I am staying with her, and they are bringing her back to me in between steps... At times when she would be in a cage. Here she is, curled up n my lap after her bloodwork.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

They stuck something in my arm, then wrapped it in this blue stuff, so I can't bite it out! No fair!


----------



## Chi-Chi's Mom (Dec 10, 2015)

Hope your spay goes well Pixel! So great your mommy is staying with you!


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

How lucky you are to be able to be there for her every step of the way. I am sure she is much less stressed than she normally would be. I wish her all the best for her operation and recovery. Keep us posted!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

She's in surgery now.


----------



## Raffi'sMom (Jan 25, 2016)

Hope all goes well for Pixel.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

You're such a great Hav mama Karen! I'm sure Pixel's spay surgery will go well and then you and Dave can rest easy. 
Woofs and licks from Emmie that her "twin" recovers quickly!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Awwww, thanks, Jeanne and Emmie! She's all done, and sleeping in my arms. She can't go home yet, but at least she's back with me! She wakes up crying every few minutes, but she's full of pain meds, so I think it's more disorientation from the anesthsia than anything else.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

yeah it bothers us more than it does them. lol


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

davetgabby said:


> yeah it bothers us more than it does them. lol


Not sure about that... It's still major abdominal surgery, and anesthesia is no fun either. But this is certainly easier on them than a traditional spay.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Thinking of you. Hope she makes a speedy recovery.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Riding home at last! (actually, she was in and out pretty darned quick, since I waited with her and took her home as soon as possible!)


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Home, all tucked in and cozy. Panda can't figure out why Pixel won't play with her. Any wonder why I put poor Pix in the ex-pen?


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Glad she is home safe and sound. Feel better soon sweet Pixel!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks, Dianne! She's pretty much a sad sack right now, but they said she should be fine by tomorrow. She has no stitches, and while we are supposed to watch her for any licking of the tiny incisions, they said it's unlikely. She has pain meds available for several days, but they said that few of them need it past the first day or two. Best of all, with this procedure, her exercise and activity level is only restricted for a week. 

I know that Dee Dee's Sophie still had a hard time, even with the laparoscopic ovariectomy, but I'm hoping Pixel's recovery will be closer to what is expected!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Poor baby! I'm sure having you there sure helped. Hope your feeling all better soon little Pixel!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I know, I keep remembering Dee Dee's poor little Sophie after this surgery. I am hoping that Pixel has the "normal" recovery!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Our regular vet (not the one who spayed her) did warn me ahead of time that one of the dangers of this type of spay is that many of them feel SO good that people let them do too much, too soon. She reminded me that it IS major abdominal surgery, even if t's done in a minimally invasive way.


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

I just glanced at the thread title, and thought it said "spa day" Quite the surprise....

Wishing little Pixel a speedy recovery.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

:laugh: I realized that after I posted it too!


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

Aww I feel for you no fun having to put your baby through that. But YEAY it's done and never have to do it again!  She is sooo precious Karen she does remind me so much of Sophie, clear down to the poodle shave leg and blue wrap  Sounds like she is having a much easier time of it than Sophie already I'm sure she will sail through her recovery!

I can personally vouch for the lapro spay I had one myself and it seriously was like I never had surgery even from the moment I woke up nothing hurt at all! I felt like I could do cartwheels. That is why Sophie's experience surprised me so much.


----------



## Layla's Mom (Feb 1, 2016)

Aawww she is darling and you are the best mom, Karen! Here's wishing for a speedy recovery. Miss Panda is also the absolute cutest, sitting outside the ex-pen! Layla looks a lot like her too, just not as much of a white goatee and shorter hair...hooray for little black and white girls!


----------



## Layla's Mom (Feb 1, 2016)

I should say, "and boys too"! Hopefully, no offense taken :smile2:


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Speedy recovery little girl. Love the pic of Panda laying outside the x-pen, very sweet.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Layla's Mom said:


> I should say, "and boys too"! Hopefully, no offense taken :smile2:


Ha! Kodi is black and white, but he's certainly not "little"... At least by Havanese standards. . But he is my lover boy, and always will be! 

Pixel's hair length is always changing... I clip her myself, and I'm always playing around with it! I love the long hair on the other two, but somehow, Shorter hair suits Pixel better. I think it's because she's both small and delicately built, she gets lost in a full coat. She was cute long, but I think she's cuter this way!


----------



## Layla's Mom (Feb 1, 2016)

They are all 3 darling! I was just looking at Pixels haircut/length and admiring it. So there you go, Good Job! My groomer seems to have cut into Layla's ear and tail hair making them much thinner and that's the only part of her that is left long, so needless to say I'm not too happy. Thinking about taking a break from having her professionally groomed every 6 weeks and letting her grow out. My husband likes her hair short, but I would like it at least as long as Pixels. Besides I'm getting the "bow bug" with all the talk and pictures of cute bows on the other thread :wink2:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Dee Dee said:


> Aww I feel for you no fun having to put your baby through that. But YEAY it's done and never have to do it again!  She is sooo precious Karen she does remind me so much of Sophie, clear down to the poodle shave leg and blue wrap  Sounds like she is having a much easier time of it than Sophie already I'm sure she will sail through her recovery!
> 
> I can personally vouch for the lapro spay I had one myself and it seriously was like I never had surgery even from the moment I woke up nothing hurt at all! I felt like I could do cartwheels. That is why Sophie's experience surprised me so much.


While we were still at the vet's office, I thought it was mostly disorientation from the anesthesia. But she's definitely got pain now. She squeaks and cries if she moves at all. Dave tried to get her to go out and pee (I know they filled her with fluids) but he said every time she squatted, she'd start to squeak again.

I'm starting to wonder if the reason Sophie had such a hard time, and Pixel is having a harder time than I expected is they are both so small. The vets wouldn't even guarantee me they could do it laparoscopically until they examined her last month, because of her size. They said they rarely do dogs under 10 lbs, because they just don't have enough room to work. But then, when they looked at her, they said that because she was a Havanese, and long bodied for her weight, they could do it.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Layla's Mom said:


> They are all 3 darling! I was just looking at Pixels haircut/length and admiring it. So there you go, Good Job! My groomer seems to have cut into Layla's ear and tail hair making them much thinner and that's the only part of her that is left long, so needless to say I'm not too happy. Thinking about taking a break from having her professionally groomed every 6 weeks and letting her grow out. My husband likes her hair short, but I would like it at least as long as Pixels. Besides I'm getting the "bow bug" with all the talk and pictures of cute bows on the other thread :wink2:


The trouble with the length Pixel is now, is that to maintain it, you've got to find someone willing to scissor her... Which is typically a lot more expensive. Most groomers just want to use clippers.


----------



## PaulineMi (Feb 5, 2016)

Here's a get well soon wish for your little girl from Lola and me. Lola is getting closer and closer to spay day, about two more months, and I'm not looking forward to it. 

The pictures of Pixel are so sweet.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks, Pauline! The vet's office called to see how she was doing, and when I told them she was uncomfortable, they said I could give her the Metacam early. She's asleep now, and no longer panting. So whether it helped with the pain, or just knocked her out, either way, she seems more comfortable!

She said that most of them are bouncing around and feel fine by the next day, but every once in a while, you get a sensitive one. She's definitely better than yesterday, when she wouldn't even sit up without crying, and didn't want to be touched. Her two TINY incisions look clean, no redness or swelling, so I do think she's healing fine. Just want to keep her as comfortable as possible.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Poor Miss Pixel. I love the pictures of her but I'm sorry to hear she's in pain and miserable. Here's hoping her morning nap will make her feel better for the rest of the day. How's your husband doing with his little princess not feeling well? :hug:


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

oh that breaks my heart to think of her squeaking!  That is a good thought about the small dog having it worse although Sophie's little Havanese buddy, May, is only 7 lbs and she came through the traditional spay literally as if nothing happened. Maybe it's a black dog thing!  Praying that Pixel recovers at lightning speed now so glad it's behind you both!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

The vet's office called to see how she was doing, and when I told them she seemed to be in pain, they said to give her her pain meds early. I did the, and it clearly made a difference. Now she's curled up and sleeping, with no panting, and no more of the running and squeaking.

Dave keeps texting me to see how she's doing.


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

I'm so glad to hear that I feel better now! <3 Hate it when the kids are hurting or sick. Yeay for good meds!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Aw poor sweet baby  So sad to know that they are in pain. Hope she gets better each day! She's such a little love


----------



## AbrilsMama (Jun 24, 2014)

Hope Pixel is doing a little better now.


----------



## Layla's Mom (Feb 1, 2016)

Poor sweetie pie! Glad you could relieve her pain with meds. It's almost worse then when our kids are sick (dogs can't talk). Here's she's up and around soon. P.S. Is Miss Panda still laying by her side?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Ha! No, Miss Panda thinks she's BORRRRRING!!!!, and has moved on to tormenting Kodi instead. 

I had quite a scare when I got back from Kodi and Pixel's classes tonight. I made their supper, fed Kodi and Panda, and took Pixel's food in to her, in her ex-pen in my office. NO PIXEL!!!!

I tried calling Dave to see if he had her, but both his car and the truck were in the driveway, and I knew he couldn't have her on the motorcycle. I called her, no answer. OK, now I'm sure she'd crawled off in a corner to die. I went all over the house calling for her and looking under things. Finally found her in the very back of Kodi's crate up in our bedroom. 

She's fine, fortunately, but from now on, she's going to have to be in her crate if I leave the house. She has been in that ex-pen whenever we weren't home for the whole time we've had her, and has NEVER tried to get out of it. Poor little thing must have been feeling really miserable and lonely to climb out when she's hurting.

When I collected her, she tucked right into her dinner. (her favorite... Fresh Pet) Now she's curled up in Dave's office with him.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Oh, my goodness!! I can just feel your fear, that she had crawled off somewhere to die, alone! You had to have been so close to panic. Poor little Pixel, feeling so lonely and hurting--climbing out of that pen can't have been good for her tummy, and definitely not easy to do, more of desperation.

Poor little girl! I hope she can have a better night's sleep tonight, and Mom & Dad, too.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Poor baby! Glad she is ok. I can't tell you the number of times I have "lost" Molly in the house. It is always because she has been accidentally closed in the pantry or spare bedroom when I didn't know she was there. She is so quiet and doesn't bark to alert me to her predicament. Then it is just a matter of checking all over the house until I find her.


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

Oh GEEZ Pixel!!! My heart was in my throat just reading about it. How did she get herself out of the ex pen? Up over the top? I can just imagine how you felt when you couldn't find her. Just another Pixel story to add to her list!  

I feel for you both I know this isn't any fun but am looking forward to a good report soon that she is back to her old self. Hang in there!!!


----------



## Hanna (Feb 25, 2016)

Glad the spay session is already done! Pixel is a tough girl I know she will be okay soon. She need's your hugs what a sweet girl glad that you stayed at her side on that day.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Dee Dee said:


> Oh GEEZ Pixel!!! My heart was in my throat just reading about it. How did she get herself out of the ex pen? Up over the top? I can just imagine how you felt when you couldn't find her. Just another Pixel story to add to her list!
> 
> I feel for you both I know this isn't any fun but am looking forward to a good report soon that she is back to her old self. Hang in there!!!


She HAD to have gotten out over the top, though I don't know exactly how. She either climbed out or jumped over it. It's 24" so she COULD jump over it, but she has never even tried in the past. One way or the other, she could have hurt herself! So from now on, if I have to leave the house until she is cleared for all activity, she's going to have to stay in her crate. I just thought she'd be happier with her snuggly donut bed and her litter box, since I had to be gone for 3 1/2 hours. ...And she DID use the litter box while I was gone, so she would have had to hold that if she'd been crated.

The vet's office called again this morning to see how she was doing. I said that she's clearly better, but still in pain. They said they don't want her in pain, and the tech is going to talk to the vet about a different pain med.

Kodi had a hard time for the first couple of days after his neuter, but it was really different. He was clearly really unhappy, but a vet friend told me that it could be that he didn't like the woozy feeling left over from the anesthesia and the pain meds. I STOPPED giving him the pain meds and he immediately felt better. But in Pixel's case, she doesn't want to move, and when she does, she cries. So I really do think it's pain, not disorientation.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

And, as you said with Sophie, Dee Dee, we both went with this more expensive, spay to make them as comfortable as possible, and they are STILL miserable. So why did we bother? But I know it's MUCH easier on many dogs. Maybe they would have had an even WORSE time with a traditional spay. Who hnows?


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Layla's Mom said:


> ...hooray for little black and white girls!





Layla's Mom said:


> I should say, "and boys too"! Hopefully, no offense taken :smile2:


.............................:fish:

Git bedder mui pronto amiga Pixel

black an white parti, Ricky Ricardo :grin2:


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I was thinking about how badly Sophie and Pixel might have done with the traditional, fully surgical spay, too, Karen. It seems that it is very fortunate that you had this option for these two, for sure.

When I was much younger I had a laparoscopic procedure that the doctor told me was "just a bandaid surgery." Ha! I thought many mean things about that doctor as I lay on the couch for several days, hardly able to move because of the pain.


----------



## Cassandra (Dec 29, 2015)

It would be interesting to see if we can get a thread going with experiences re laporoscopic surgery for Havanese...I was struck by the comment Karen made about the vet who did it saying they don't usually do it for dogs under ten pounds. I wonder if there is any research out there on size?

Cassie had no really issues with her traditional operation although they used a laser close which is said to heal faster. I recall the really awful time that Sophie had...and it didn't seem at the time what most people were experiencing with spay operations. Logically, laporoscopic should be easier, less healing etc.

Addendum: ok, just did some googling about laporoscopic spay and dog size and there evidently are issues about size of dog..one vet clinic said they used a techique that would allow them to go down to a five pound female although normally need to be much larger. I guess anyone weighing this approach just needs to do their own research re size and techniques used. Just a cautionary note because there are tons of sites talking about how much better it is for dog although more expensive, but you have to look harder for discussions about size limit issue.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Emmie weighed around 7 lbs when she had a traditional spay and she didn't have any problems with it. I considered the laparoscopic spay but couldn't find any one in my area to do it (4 years ago). Based on Pixel & Sophie's experience, I wonder if Emmie's small size would have made the laparoscopic spay difficult for her too.


----------



## Layla's Mom (Feb 1, 2016)

Hope Pixel is feeling better this morning! Bless her heart, she must have been so scared to have gotten out of her pen. Then to be hiding clear up in a crate in another part of the house! So glad she was level headed enough to not totally freak out and harm herself. I really feel for you, Karen! Layla climbed out of her x-pen at about 4 months old, but she wasn't recovering from surgery! She first did it when we had to be gone over night and had a pet sitter staying. It had vertical slats, so we couldn't figure out how she could get out. We set up a video camera and sure enough she was climbing up the side, we had it next to a wall, so she'd use that as she climbed up and when she got on top, she jumped down. Amazing cause she was only about 4 lbs then! We went and got some of that latex rug gripper stuff and tie wrapped it on top to make a roof. She wasn't happy we had ended her game, but she was safe! 

Layla had the same spay operation as Cassie and we had no issues either. She is 12 lbs though, so mayb the size is a real factor with laparoscopic...


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Cassandra said:


> It would be interesting to see if we can get a thread going with experiences re laporoscopic surgery for Havanese...I was struck by the comment Karen made about the vet who did it saying they don't usually do it for dogs under ten pounds. I wonder if there is any research out there on size?
> 
> Cassie had no really issues with her traditional operation although they used a laser close which is said to heal faster. I recall the really awful time that Sophie had...and it didn't seem at the time what most people were experiencing with spay operations. Logically, laporoscopic should be easier, less healing etc.


Truffles had ovariectomy with the tradition incision about two inches long. I can't even see it now. I guess the benefit of having the laparoscopic procedure is having smaller puncture sites. I'm just thinking it might be too much of a risk puncturing a bladder or nicking a major vessel if the dog is too small. I would ask how many laparoscopic procedures the vet has preformed. Truffles was pretty sleepy the day of the surgery, but back to normal with pain meds the next day.


----------



## Cassandra (Dec 29, 2015)

I did a tiny bit more googling and learned two things of interest. The first was some commentary that laparoscopic is more beneficial for larger dogs because the incision for them would be much larger, but it isn't as big a difference for smaller dogs. Most common approach is two small incisions for laparoscopic but there is a newer approach offered by very few yet that has one incision. An interesting Austian research paper explained the reason they don't like to use laparoscopic on small dogs is there is less room to move the instruments around without touching other organs etc.

I am finished google research..down the rabbit hole stuff, leading from one site to another. I did note that there is clearly a group pushing towards laparoscopic approach, but few of those sites even touch on dog size. There appear to be clear beneficial findings for larger dogs. There is one paper often cited that says small dogs can do ok, but the size of the study is very small, 20 dogs


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

It is amazing what can be done through a puncture site. For us there are more benefits. I just feel it is more risky than the traditional surgery for a small dog. The tiny puncture site heal quickly, but the recovery is the same inside. 😊


----------



## Zoe093014 (Jan 27, 2015)

The past week or two has been crazy and I was just signing on when I noticed this thread. Hope you are back good as new again Pixel!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Sheri said:


> I was thinking about how badly Sophie and Pixel might have done with the traditional, fully surgical spay, too, Karen. It seems that it is very fortunate that you had this option for these two, for sure.
> 
> When I was much younger I had a laparoscopic procedure that the doctor told me was "just a bandaid surgery." Ha! I thought many mean things about that doctor as I lay on the couch for several days, hardly able to move because of the pain.


Well, they called a prescription for a narcotic pain reliever to my regular vet's office, and she's feeling NO pain now! She can hardly hold her little head up! :laugh:

Truly, though, it's better than her unwillingness to move and then anxious scurrying.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

MarinaGirl said:


> Emmie weighed around 7 lbs when she had a traditional spay and she didn't have any problems with it. I considered the laparoscopic spay but couldn't find any one in my area to do it (4 years ago). Based on Pixel & Sophie's experience, I wonder if Emmie's small size would have made the laparoscopic spay difficult for her too.


And the problem is, any dog that has trouble with a laparoscopic spay MIGHT have had even more trouble with a traditional spay. The boys seem to be all over the map in terms of how quickly they bounce back too.

So you'd need a really large sample size of small dogs, done both ways, before you could come to any conclusions. When i was talking to the vet this morning and asked if she might be having this much trouble because of her size, she said that she had done many this size who were up and running around the next day... the problem being to keep them quiet enough. She said some are just more sensitive to pain than others.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Poor little girl! Glad Pixel is feeling no pain now!!! 😊


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Layla's Mom said:


> Hope Pixel is feeling better this morning! Bless her heart, she must have been so scared to have gotten out of her pen. Then to be hiding clear up in a crate in another part of the house! So glad she was level headed enough to not totally freak out and harm herself. I really feel for you, Karen! Layla climbed out of her x-pen at about 4 months old, but she wasn't recovering from surgery! She first did it when we had to be gone over night and had a pet sitter staying. It had vertical slats, so we couldn't figure out how she could get out. We set up a video camera and sure enough she was climbing up the side, we had it next to a wall, so she'd use that as she climbed up and when she got on top, she jumped down. Amazing cause she was only about 4 lbs then! We went and got some of that latex rug gripper stuff and tie wrapped it on top to make a roof. She wasn't happy we had ended her game, but she was safe!


Fortunately, although I was scared, I don't think she was. She just felt miserable, and didn't want to be alone. She is usually loose in the house when we're home, so it's not like she didn't know where she was going. And I think she found it comforting to have "big brother's" scent around her! (her own crate is on the other side of the bed, so she could have gone in there instead)


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Heather Glen said:


> Truffles had ovariectomy with the tradition incision about two inches long. I can't even see it now. I guess the benefit of having the laparoscopic procedure is having smaller puncture sites. I'm just thinking it might be too much of a risk puncturing a bladder or nicking a major vessel if the dog is too small. I would ask how many laparoscopic procedures the vet has preformed. Truffles was pretty sleepy the day of the surgery, but back to normal with pain meds the next day.


I was told that the problem with very small dogs is not being able to get the instruments in and move them around. Also, of course, they introduce gas into the abdomen so that they have room to see what they are doing. I'm guessing that there is less room to "blow up" a little dog than a big one.

I agree completely that you want someone who has done a LOT of these procedures, which is exactly why I went to this place,even though it's a long way away for me. They do hundreds and HUNDREDS of them. They've actually done them on a number of dogs I know. Pixel is the only one who's had any trouble. (and, of course, "trouble" in this case means pain... The tiny incisions look perfect, there is now swelling, she has no fever, so no complications... she's just not very comfortable)


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Seeing laparoscopic procedures frequently... it definitely is beneficial to have a 1-5 puncture sites instead of a long incision for us. Seems like it would take great skill on a very small dog. The gas is a problem for some too. I'm just thinking the manipulation of instruments once inside might be more invasive than fingers on a small dog. 😊 Laparoscopic is the way to go, but knowing the risks. It must be very scary to a puppy to have pain which it has never experienced before. Hoping Pixel heals quickly!


----------



## Barbara Levy (Apr 22, 2016)

krandall said:


> I was told that the problem with very small dogs is not being able to get the instruments in and move them around. Also, of course, they introduce gas into the abdomen so that they have room to see what they are doing. I'm guessing that there is less room to "blow up" a little dog than a big one.
> 
> I agree completely that you want someone who has done a LOT of these procedures, which is exactly why I went to this place,even though it's a long way away for me. They do hundreds and HUNDREDS of them. They've actually done them on a number of dogs I know. Pixel is the only one who's had any trouble. (and, of course, "trouble" in this case means pain... The tiny incisions look perfect, there is now swelling, she has no fever, so no complications... she's just not very comfortable)


As I see this post, it might be that the gas is causing her pain also. I had laparoscopic procedure and the gas pain didn't dissipate for a couple of days.


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

Feel better pixie Pixel!


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

How is Pixel doing today?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

The heavier duty pain meds definitely help, but they are supposed to last 8-12 hours, and it's clear she's getting painful right around the 8 hour mark. And, naturally I only have two doses left to get us theough the weekend. Fortunately, I called a friend who is a vet this evening, and she says it's fine to give the Metacam AND the Buprenorphine if need be. So, when she was getting painful already by 6:00 this evening, I gave her the Metacam. If she has trouble during the night, I can still give her the stronger one, but I want to hold off and see how she does with just the Metacam.

If she still really needs the stronger pain meds, I'll have to get them to refill it tomorrow morning, so we can get through the rest of the weekend. She IS getting better, but still far from normal.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Poor girl


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

So sorry Pixel is still in pain. I hope she had a good night and is feeling better today.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

She seems to be doing better this morning, just with the Metacam, so we ARE making ptogress!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Well, thought I'd report back and twll you all that although Pixel had a rough start after her surgery, she's doing great now. She relly turned the corner on Sat., and by to day, I'd say she's back to normal. Sweet, feisty and rabble-rousing.


----------



## Layla's Mom (Feb 1, 2016)

So glad to hear that!!


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

That is great news! I have been feeling so bad for you both. Makes me happy to know she's not in pain now! 
It is such a shame our girls had to have a rough time even going this route, I had no pain or trouble at all with a laproscopic surgery. I just figured it would be the same for our pups!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Dee Dee said:


> That is great news! I have been feeling so bad for you both. Makes me happy to know she's not in pain now!
> It is such a shame our girls had to have a rough time even going this route, I had no pain or trouble at all with a laproscopic surgery. I just figured it would be the same for our pups!


I'll tell you one thing, though. I will be much more pushy about pain management when Panda is spayed (though that's a LONG way away... she won't be spayed until she either finishes or turns 2) If I'd had ANY idea it could have been like this, I would have insisted that they send me home with the stronger pain meds to have on hand just in case she needed them. There was no reason for either her OR us to suffer through 24 hours without having the proper meds to keep her comfortable. I don't care if I have to pay another $30 for meds we might not need or use. I'd still rather have them on hand. And this vet office isn't just down the street. It's a LONG way away.

But I agree. EVERYTHING I'd heard was that it was much easier on them. A friend of mine had her Malamute spayed there the day before, and with her, after the anesthesia wore off, it was all about keeping her quiet. She showed no sign of discomfort.


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

I'm glad she's back to her rabble rousing ways.


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Glad to hear Pixel is back to her adorable self!!


----------

